# Elecsol battery and Hymer electrical panel issues



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Could I ask for the advice of the electrical boffins on the forum please.

Before I left Javea on Sunday the main electric had been connected for a few days to cool the fridge/freezer and charge up the 2 Elecsol 110 AH batteries.

On leaving panel showed 172AH.

Drove 400 miles that day and at night watched television via the sat dish, had the lights on (all Leds) for about 4 hours. Not a problem previously but when I checked the panel next morning it read 72 AH. Bit of a drop there!

Drove 300 miles next day and when I stopped the electrical panel had switched itself off. When turned on it had lost the stored date and time but the AH was up to 92AH. Coming up through France had to use the heating during the evening but each day the AH total increased and by the time we reached home yesterday it had gone up to 140AH.

I have had issues with the Elecsol batteries before, and experienced the wonderful customer relations from the chap there, so is it a case of the batteries playing silly whatsits, or could it be a problem with the panel.

Would a Battery Master be a sensible addition and would that charge the leisure batteries quicker?


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

You need to do some basic diagnostis to verify if the batteries are recieving a charge. I don't have tinme to write an explanation on how to do this. Someone else will be along in a minute telling you how.

Let us know what your findings are & it will have narrowed things down a bit.

D.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Elecsol Battery*

Suggest you buy a Multmeter from Maplins to check your battery, this will give you true reading. Just had a 220ah elecsol battery fitted after automatic cutout failed on the two Gel batteries installed when new in 2008, on removal - one is good the other knackered. So have one very good 80ah battery for sale!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Elecsol Battery*



ambegayo said:


> Suggest you buy a Multmeter from Maplins to check your battery, this will give you true reading. Just had a 220ah elecsol battery fitted after automatic cutout failed on the two Gel batteries installed when new in 2008, on removal - one is good the other knackered. So have one very good 80ah battery for sale!


Thanks Ambegayo, I do have a multimeter so will check the batteries tomorrow.


----------



## roger20 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Elecsol batteries*

I have a 110ah Elecsol battery (now nearly 3 years old) which has always been looked after and when not on tour it has invariably been kept charged with a CTEK 7000 multi-stage charger.

Being a recent Autotrail and having LED lighting current consumption has always been reasonable and I have tried to maintain voltage to no less than 12.5v.

Despite this I have never been convinced that its capacity is anywhere close to 110ah - I would estimate no more than 85-90ah.

Using a multimeter, could someone please explain, in simple terms, how to test it for condition and likely capacity. I understand that in the current temperatures, performance will be much lower than at say 20C.

I would add that I have followed many of the interesting posts on the subject of batteries on this and the MMM forum but never really quite understand exactly how to test.


----------

